# blood beach... excellent !



## fredada (31 Janvier 2011)

hello,

connaissez vous ce jeu...  très gourmand en temps ;-) ?

Pour ceux qui connaissent savez vous comment résoudre le tableau 12,
impossible de le terminer, à la dernière séquence jamais assez de munitions
pour dégommer les tourelles des 3 navires qui canardent en même temps, balaise...

fredo


----------



## fredada (3 Février 2011)

personne ne connait ce jeu excellent ???


----------



## fredada (5 Février 2011)

je me sens très seul sur ce coup là... ;-)


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2011)

Oui, désolé, mais je ne connaissais même pas ce jeu avant que tu en parles. C'est rageant d'être bloqué dans ce type de situation.

Bon courage.


----------

